# Any tall guys on 63/64cm Frames?



## GEARHEAD_ENG

I've been an active member on MTBR for 4 years or so and have converted to road cycling this year. I purchased a 64cm Motobecane Super Strada in July and put around 600 miles on it consisting mostly of 30 mile club rides. The girlfriend and I rode an 86 mile tour back in September and had a blast. Took us about 5-1/2 hours including time getting lost from missing a marker, but that’s another story for another time. Ha!

I'm curious what other big frame bikes are out there. I'd love to get a carbon or titanium frameset but haven't ran across anything that large. I've recently upgrade my wheels from the Vuelta XPR Pro to some Reynold Solitudes and think my next upgrade will be a frameset. So what are you riding?

I'm 6'6" and 170lbs for reference


----------



## CheapSkate

6'4", ride a 63 cm carbon Storck. Stack 638 mm, reach 417 mm IIRC. Fits me perfectly though the stack might be a bit large for a "bum in the air" pro. Also looked at a 64 cm Canyon. I believe Cannondale do big sizes too.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Thanks for your input CheapSkate.... gives me some places to look. 

Mine has a 654mm stack, 401mm reach, and a 250mm head tube. Everyone asks me what size the fame is because its so large with a long head tube. Its very comfortable though. I don't have a ton of saddle to bar drop... maybe 2-3" with the stock stem.


----------



## CheapSkate

That's some head tube! I have about 3.5" saddle bar drop. 229 mm head tube, 20 mm spacer + the headset top cap, -9 deg x 110 mm stem, thinking of going 120 mm.

Trek do a 62 which is pretty big in the H2 fit (taller head tube than the racier H1). And maybe Specialized too? Storck has some brand kudos, a bit unusual and channel Gary Klein v heavily. But you pay for that, both in money and in minor annoyances like rear facing dropouts. Grrrr. Might be hard to find if you are in the US.

I was very leery of the newfangled pressfit bottom brackets, so I went with oldfangled threaded at a bargain price. I consider myself lucky to have got some of the last "quality" (whatever that means!) threaded CF frames.


----------



## CheapSkate

Trek Domane? 62 cm has 656 stack by the looks of it, from a 245 mm head tube. Spesh Roubaix might be similar, not sure???

edit: found this picture.... that's a big head tube!
Trek Domane 62cm 2013 Road Bike (Japan Trading Company) - Bicycle - Vehicles Products - DIYTrade China manufacturers suppliers directory


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

CheapSkate said:


> Trek Domane? 62 cm has 656 stack by the looks of it, from a 245 mm head tube. Spesh Roubaix might be similar, not sure???
> 
> edit: found this picture.... that's a big head tube!
> Trek Domane 62cm 2013 Road Bike (Japan Trading Company) - Bicycle - Vehicles Products - DIYTrade China manufacturers suppliers directory


I just ran across that same pic before you edited. Looks like a good option. Very long head tube... but thats what us tall folks need.

My 64 cm Motoecane right after I put it together... saddle was little high in that pic. I don't have any current pictures of it.


----------



## mpre53

I have an old Schwinn Super LeTour that was given to me (I never turn down free). It's a 25" frame, which I guess translates to something between 61 and 62 cm.

It's OK except that standover height is a little, uh, tight, if you catch my drift. I'm a shade under 6'2".


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

mpre53 said:


> I have an old Schwinn Super LeTour that was given to me (I never turn down free). It's a 25" frame, which I guess translates to something between 61 and 62 cm.
> 
> It's OK except that standover height is a little, uh, tight, if you catch my drift. I'm a shade under 6'2".


My first road bike was given to me as well... Schwinn Sprint 10 speed with aweful suntour parts and chrome steel wheels. It was probably a 25" frame too. Just a little small for me, seat was way up there.


----------



## CheapSkate

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> I just ran across that same pic before you edited. Looks like a good option. Very long head tube... but thats what us tall folks need.
> 
> My 64 cm Motoecane right after I put it together... saddle was little high in that pic. I don't have any current pictures of it.


I really like your Motobecane, more a "classic" geometry. Let's face it any frame built for you and me will look like a garden gate, but personally I dislike the Domane's "BMX" look with the ultra sloping top tube. I can see why the manufacturers do it, to get better standover height.

IMHO the Storck hides its height a bit better through Low BB + extra long fork blades, then a not-too-sloping top tube. It pleases me, purely personal obviously. My 63 cm Storck.... maybe not enough head tube for you though....


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

CheapSkate said:


> I really like your Motobecane, more a "classic" geometry. Let's face it any frame built for you and me will look like a garden gate, but personally I dislike the Domane's "BMX" look with the ultra sloping top tube. I can see why the manufacturers do it, to get better standover height.
> 
> IMHO the Storck hides its height a bit better through Low BB + extra long fork blades, then a not-too-sloping top tube. It pleases me, purely personal obviously. My 63 cm Storck.... maybe not enough head tube for you though....


Yeah the Motobecane isn't bad, I liked it for the same reasons. The classic frame geometry and the orange and paint is fairly unique (Motobecane's team color back in the 70's from what I understand). I haven't weighed the stock setup but would guess its around 20-21lbs in that picture. We always want something lighter and sleeker though.

I'm not really a racer, mostly just fast club rides and touring around with my girlfriend. I was thinking about trying a few Cat 5 crits next year just for kicks.


----------



## CheapSkate

I think that Motobecane is gorgeous in the orange. I'd buy one tomorrow if they sold them in the UK.

My Storck is about 7.8 kg = 17 lb in that picture inc pedals. Not that any of that matters.

I can't tell the difference between posh carbon and cheapo alloy, except when I pick them up. Heresy I know. But if you're buying a carbon frame for "stiffness" or "comfort" or "extra speed", hmmmm, I dunno. I know I am not even slightly more comfortable or faster on a carbon frame. IMHO it's all marketing mumbo jumbo. (maybe you didn't want to hear that!)

But don't let that put you off!!!


----------



## Bunyan

I'm 6'6" 280ish and have tried a Specialized 64cm, Custom Ti Seven (not built for my size and too flexy) and an now building up a custom Ti Triton from Russia. 
My HT is also 250mm and oversized for tapered fork use. 

This is my first road bike. I'm not giving up dirt, just trying something new. 
The reason I went Ti is I loved the feel of the Seven. Seven and Moots were just a bit pricey for me with a new baby.


----------



## AZRider3

GEARHEAD_ENG: Just saw your post and thought I would offer my two cents. I am 6'5" and 200 lbs. I ride a 62 cm Trek Madone 6.9 in the H1 fit. I use a 110mm stem and the bike fits me perfect. 
My Dad is 6'7" and 220 lbs. and rides a 64cm Trek Madone and he loves the way it fits him. He rode a 62cm Trek Madones until they produced the 64cm version and he's never been more comfortable on the bike. The only change I will make on my next Trek is to get the H2 version so the headtube would be 30mm taller than then H1 version. I tweaked my back a couple of years ago and I would like the slightly higher hand position now. 
Hope this helps...


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

CheapSkate said:


> I think that Motobecane is gorgeous in the orange. I'd buy one tomorrow if they sold them in the UK.
> 
> My Storck is about 7.8 kg = 17 lb in that picture inc pedals. Not that any of that matters.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between posh carbon and cheapo alloy, except when I pick them up. Heresy I know. But if you're buying a carbon frame for "stiffness" or "comfort" or "extra speed", hmmmm, I dunno. I know I am not even slightly more comfortable or faster on a carbon frame. IMHO it's all marketing mumbo jumbo. (maybe you didn't want to hear that!)
> 
> But don't let that put you off!!!


Thanks CheapSkate, I'm not sure why they don't offer shipping to the UK. I'm sure some people would gladly pay a little more for shipping. 

I think I know what you are saying. I've never ridden a high end bike so I don't have any first hand expierence with how they feel. I ride with a bunch of guys who race competitvly and I don't have much issue keeping up with their $4,000 bikes on a training ride. We usually cruise at 25mph and average 20mph with all the city stops. I know its more about the engine than the bike. My frame fits and its comfortable for me, so I'm happy for now. I guess I'm mostly curious what other tall folks are riding and get ideas for my next ride (when ever that may be).


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Bunyan said:


> I'm 6'6" 280ish and have tried a Specialized 64cm, Custom Ti Seven (not built for my size and too flexy) and an now building up a custom Ti Triton from Russia.
> My HT is also 250mm and oversized for tapered fork use.
> 
> This is my first road bike. I'm not giving up dirt, just trying something new.
> The reason I went Ti is I loved the feel of the Seven. Seven and Moots were just a bit pricey for me with a new baby.


I really like Seven Bikes. There sure aren't many manufactures that make a big bike. Your custom Ti Triton sounds awesome. Any idea when it'll ship? Post photos when it arrives!

Edit: Nevermind, found your build thread you just posted!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

AZRider3 said:


> GEARHEAD_ENG: Just saw your post and thought I would offer my two cents. I am 6'5" and 200 lbs. I ride a 62 cm Trek Madone 6.9 in the H1 fit. I use a 110mm stem and the bike fits me perfect.
> My Dad is 6'7" and 220 lbs. and rides a 64cm Trek Madone and he loves the way it fits him. He rode a 62cm Trek Madones until they produced the 64cm version and he's never been more comfortable on the bike. The only change I will make on my next Trek is to get the H2 version so the headtube would be 30mm taller than then H1 version. I tweaked my back a couple of years ago and I would like the slightly higher hand position now.
> Hope this helps...


Thanks for your reply AZRider. What is the head tube length on your dad's 64 Madone? Does the 64cm frame feel too large for you? You're pretty close to my height.


----------



## jeff1964

Gearhead , I'm 6'5" and riding a Cannondale Snyapse 6 . 63 cm . Next bike is going to be a Cannondale Evo Red in the same size . Good luck


----------



## mark4501

I'm 6'4" and ride a 66cm Gunnar Sport - steel frame. yes, it's got a giant headtube. the bike is very comfortable. just got it in August. should have gotten this years ago. too many years riding 62cm frames thinking they fit, when they didn't


----------



## terbennett

Most companies sell carbon frames up to 63cm. With Ti being a metal, I know that bike companies usually go up to 64....custom can probably go higher like steel frames


----------



## cda 455

mark4501 said:


> I'm 6'4" and ride a 66cm Gunnar Sport - steel frame. yes, it's got a giant headtube. the bike is very comfortable. just got it in August. should have gotten this years ago. too many years riding 62cm frames thinking they fit, when they didn't



Wow; That frame is almost as big as Bill's frame:
/


----------



## Kestreljr

mark4501 said:


> I'm 6'4" and ride a 66cm Gunnar Sport - steel frame. yes, it's got a giant headtube. the bike is very comfortable. just got it in August. should have gotten this years ago. too many years riding 62cm frames thinking they fit, when they didn't


I just don't get this. I am within a quarter inch of the same height, but feel like a midget. I ride a 59, and look to have the same saddle to handlebar drop as you. 

I feel like I am in the twilight zone or something - I don't even think I could get my leg over that top bar - are you sure you are 6'4" or is it 7'4"??. :blush2:


----------



## Bunyan

I just want to know where Bill gets bibs and jackets tall enough to fit him? I mean, I'm only 6'6" and can't find anything long enough.


----------



## Bunyan

Oh yeah, here's my 250mm HT. the bike is in the process of being built. 

View attachment 267485


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Kestreljr said:


> I just don't get this. I am within a quarter inch of the same height, but feel like a midget. I ride a 59, and look to have the same saddle to handlebar drop as you.
> 
> I feel like I am in the twilight zone or something - I don't even think I could get my leg over that top bar - are you sure you are 6'4" or is it 7'4"??. :blush2:


I was wondering that too... maybe he has long legs? What inseam do you have Mark? I'm a 36" long with about a 39" cycling inseam IIRC

Very nice bike BTW, not sure I've seen a 66 cm before. What year is it?


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Bunyan said:


> Oh yeah, here's my 250mm HT. the bike is in the process of being built.
> 
> View attachment 267485


That frame looks beautiful, Bunyan... I read your whole thread last night and enjoyed the build photos. Looks like it was worth the wait though! When do you expect to have her ready for the road?



Bunyan said:


> I just want to know where Bill gets bibs and jackets tall enough to fit him? I mean, I'm only 6'6" and can't find anything long enough.


That brings up another question.... where is everyone buying their cycling cloths/shoes from? I don't have much issue with bibs as long as they have enough length. I'm using the Louis Garnau Attack bibs. My jersey's tend to be a bit short but its ok with bibs. I wear size 15 shoes and use Lake MX160 for my MTB and Sidi Zephers for the road. I have standard width feet.


----------



## Bunyan

Gearhead, I'm hoping I'll be riding the frame by this weekend or at least beginning of next week if I can find time to pick up my bike. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to derail the thread by bringing up clothes but I have a hard time finding tops to fit. 
I also wear a 48-49 in shoes and found Specialized to fit me very well. 
My mtb shoes have held up great and they're only the mid range. 
I picked up some Specialized Pro road shoes on a sale of some sorts. I tried on the Sidi Pro but felt like my heal would come out. 

Bibs usually aren't a problem but tops just plain don't fit me. I'm a large guy but with an athletic build (former D line in college) and the tops are never tall enough and those tini arm holes are a joke. 
For mtbking I just use a lose dri-fit shirt but for road I'm still looking for something that will fit right. 
I did find one site on line (forget what it was) but the tops were fugly! 

I'm still searching...


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

No worries, figured while all of us big guys are visiting we might be able to help one another out. I have a thin build so I can't coment on the jersey's. I assume you've tried performance bike/nashbar/jenson usa/ect. Surely there is something that can be had.

Edit: This site has a good selection of cycling jerseys up to 5XL

LOVE2PEDAL Bicycle Shorts and Cycling Jerseys from Primal, Falconi,

I like the Primal Wear Bone Collector 
Claims the 5XL fits someone 6'2"+ and 280lbs+, 53"-56" Chest
Primal Wear Bone Collector Skeleton Cycling Jersey Men's Short Sleeve with DeFeet Socks: pm.bonecolorange.sz. LOVE2PEDAL Bicycle Shorts and Cycling Jerseys from Primal, Falconi,


----------



## mark4501

Kestreljr said:


> I just don't get this. I am within a quarter inch of the same height, but feel like a midget. I ride a 59, and look to have the same saddle to handlebar drop as you.
> 
> I feel like I am in the twilight zone or something - I don't even think I could get my leg over that top bar - are you sure you are 6'4" or is it 7'4"??. :blush2:


I am "only" 6' 4", not 7' like Bill Walton. his bike is surely much larger than mine. must be perspective of the photo. the standover height on mine really isn't much different than my 62cm Pinarello, at least if doesn't feel any different. here's Geometry for my Gunnar. 



GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> I was wondering that too... maybe he has long legs? What inseam do you have Mark? I'm a 36" long with about a 39" cycling inseam IIRC
> 
> Very nice bike BTW, not sure I've seen a 66 cm before. What year is it?


when buying pants, I get 36" inseam.

My gunnar was just built end of this summer 2012. got in in late August. and they make a 68 cm frame too, by the way, if you need a little more size!

interestingly, when I was getting fitted for frame, thought I'd make the leap to a 64cm frame but fitter said I'd be best suited for 66cm. didn't believe him at first, but put my trust in his measurements and went with it. sure am glad I did.


----------



## mpre53

Bunyan said:


> I just want to know where Bill gets bibs and jackets tall enough to fit him? I mean, I'm only 6'6" and can't find anything long enough.


You think maybe he has enough saved from his playing days to have them made for him? :idea: :wink:


----------



## cda 455

mpre53 said:


> You think maybe he has enough saved from his playing days to have them made for him? :idea: :wink:



And current NBA announcer/commentator/analyst/writer, etc :biggrin5: .


----------



## cda 455

Bunyan said:


> I just want to know where Bill gets bibs and jackets tall enough to fit him? I mean, I'm only 6'6" and can't find anything long enough.


My BIL is your height + your weight + another 45lbs (He should be 200lb ).


I'm only 6"1" but I have a very large upper body (Football/track&field days.) where I need XXXL/regular length clothes. Current measurements: 35" length arms, 50" chest, 19.5" neck, and 245lbs. I expect to have a 48" chest and 18.5 neck when I get down to 200lbs. That'll still put me in the XXL group.

My feet are even worse because I have very _wiiiiiiiide _feet (5"wide) ! I wear a 13 6E shoe :eek6: ! My cycling shoes are Euro 49 Wide. If I had custom cycling shoes made they'd be about Euro 47 XXXXWide.




Check this place out:

Aero Tech Designs Cycling Apparel and Bike Shorts, Biking short, bicycle clothing, cycle apparel, bike clothes MADE IN USA


----------



## Bunyan

Dang, I can't imagine looking for shoes that size. I checked my gear and XXL Voler bibs fit well and I have a XXXL Voler jersey that's too tight in the sleeves and too short but doable with bibs. 
I picked up a "Fat Bastard" off the love2pedal site in a XXXL but it's way short. I wonder how a 4 or 5XL Primal would fit for length?


----------



## cda 455

Bunyan said:


> Dang, I can't imagine looking for shoes that size. I checked my gear and XXL Voler bibs fit well and I have a XXXL Voler jersey that's too tight in the sleeves and too short but doable with bibs.
> I picked up a "Fat Bastard" off the love2pedal site in a XXXL but it's way short. I wonder how a 4 or 5XL Primal would fit for length?


You're big, but more important for fit is that you're tall. 


There are big guys and there are tall guys. You're both. Make sure whatever you look at it has to be for tall folks. Example: XXXL*T*.

Make sure a 'T' is on the size label or you'll just get a big size and not a tall size.

I suspect as you log miles on that beautiful Ti bike you built you'll end up graduating to only being a tall guy (I'll assume dropping to 200lbs eventually).


----------



## cda 455

Bunyan said:


> Dang, I can't imagine looking for shoes that size. I checked my gear and XXL Voler bibs fit well and I have a XXXL Voler jersey that's too tight in the sleeves and too short but doable with bibs.
> I picked up a "Fat Bastard" off the love2pedal site in a XXXL but it's way short. I wonder how a 4 or 5XL Primal would fit for length?


I forgot to mention this guy:

https://bigandtallbike.3dcartstores.com/


I don't know if you know him but Lennard Zinn is well known in the cycling world. But more important for people like you and me is that he is 6'4" and his store specializes in big and tall people. And I mean people as tall as Bill Walton and people who are as big _and_ tall as the Shaq!


----------



## tom93r1

6'6" 220# here, I ride a Specialized Roubaix 63cm. Just another option


----------



## Bunyan

cda,

Thanks for the links to the tall clothes. I've looked at Zinn's stuff before. Nice stuff, a bit expensive but he's got the only bike gear that I've found that caries Tall sizes. 

I doubt I'll ever see 200 lbs again. My fighting weight is around 250lbs. 

Tom, 

What year is your 63cm Spesh? I didn't know they made a 63? When I was shopping around they went from 61 to 64?!?


----------



## tom93r1

Hmm, now I am not so sure. I guess it could be 64cm, might have remembered wrong. It's a 2011 model.

It does fit pretty good though and all my little people friends are in awe of how big it is.


----------



## Bunyan

Yeah, I test rode a 64 Rubaix and almost pulled the trigger. I think it was an '11 as well. Great riding bike and nice specs. 
Not sure if the Frankenstein Chernobli bike is any better but it sure has been an adventure finding all the bits and pieces to make my Clyde proof bike.


----------



## mpre53

cda 455 said:


> And current NBA announcer/commentator/analyst/writer, etc :biggrin5: .


And a pretty smart guy to boot. My favorite Bill Walton moment was when ND ended UCLA's 88 game win streak. Instead of walking off the court with his head down, he was tapping his hand against his leg to the Irish's fight song. :lol:

I still rank him as the best college center of all time. No one will ever have another game like the one he had against Memphis State. Too bad he didn't take more calcium in his vegetarian diet. He still won two rings, and was a great role player for the Celtics after his best years were over. :thumbsup:


----------



## big Kat

*Another Super Clyde*

It is amazing how different we all are. I 6'2" and 335lbs. I currently ride a custom Guru Preamo, custom ti. it is actually being re-finsihed. My heat tune is 195mm tall and my frame is is a 60cm. I currently wear mostly Pearl izumi and Louis Gareau Clydesdale clothing. I wear a 54" Tall suit jacket. My frame has a 59cm toptube and I run a 12cm stem and this fits really well. If there are any clyde looking for off the self colthing look at Louis Garneau as this is now a standard part of their line. It is limited in article of clothing but you can get the basics, jerseys, shorts (no bibs) and tights. The interesting thing with these cloths is that that used more robust materials to better concel or bulges and ripples.

It is nice stuff if not a little boring.

I will include a picture of my frame when it is finshed.


----------



## cda 455

Bunyan said:


> Yeah, I test rode a 64 Rubaix and* almost pulled the trigger. * I think it was an '11 as well. Great riding bike and nice specs.
> Not sure if the Frankenstein Chernobli bike is any better but it sure has been an adventure finding all the bits and pieces to make my Clyde proof bike.



What made you decide differently?


Something more bombproof?


----------



## Bunyan

Simply bad timing and I wasn't committed at the time to try the roadie thing. Great bike as far as I could tell. If I remember right the only issue with the 64 was that it was spect with some pretty nice components (the 64 was only sold in the pro i believe). At the time, I didn't really know what I was going to be getting myself into. 
I think the other thing that was holding me back were the wheels. I would have crushed whatever came stock. 
I remember thinking I wanted to part out my future road bike with bits that would hold up to my size. Having done more research, the bike would have been perfectly fine minus maybe the wheels. 
I had no idea that a road bike would cost me as much if not more than my XXL Stumpy Evo FSR. 
I should be picking up my Triton this Sunday after I get back from a trip. Can't wait to give it a good test.


----------



## cda 455

Bunyan said:


> Simply bad timing and I wasn't committed at the time to try the roadie thing. Great bike as far as I could tell. If I remember right the only issue with the 64 was that it was spect with some pretty nice components (the 64 was only sold in the pro i believe). At the time, I didn't really know what I was going to be getting myself into.
> I think the other thing that was holding me back were the wheels. I would have crushed whatever came stock.
> I remember thinking I wanted to part out my future road bike with bits that would hold up to my size. Having done more research, the bike would have been perfectly fine minus maybe the wheels.
> I had no idea that a road bike would cost me as much if not more than my XXL Stumpy Evo FSR.
> I should be picking up my Triton this Sunday after I get back from a trip. Can't wait to give it a good test.


Oh, interesting. 


Have you checked out Mad Fiber wheels? No weight limit and the tubulars are like 1085g for the set! 



Tons of pics when you get the Triton and ride it!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

My roommate's 7 y/o daughter thought it was quite funny that my saddle was taller than her :thumbsup:


----------



## Steingarten

200 cm ≈ 6'5" here (96 cm inseam)! 

Question: does anyone here have experiences with Canyon's bikes? The issue is that Canyon only sells their bikes directly without the middle man. This makes test riding impossible.

I've been riding a steel Tange 2 Champion for some time now, with a seat tube around 61 cm (cc) and top tube around 57 cm (cc). It's an amazing bike for its low price, but I do feel very clamped.

Any help and input for a fellow giant are warmly welcome!


----------



## BoSoxYacht

63cm Storck, 64cm Motobacon, 62cm Colnago


----------



## BoSoxYacht

KHS Flite 747 comes as a 65cm


----------



## Hackney

Have gone from a custom Seven to an XL Ridley Damocles to this. 63 cm and I'm 6'4"


----------



## cda 455

Hackney said:


> Have gone from a custom Seven to an XL Ridley Damocles to this. 63 cm and I'm 6'4"



Whoa; That's a sexy velo  !


----------



## Quillback424

I started with a Motobecane Grand Record 64cm in 2010 but I couldn't reach the shifters from the drop position so I upgraded to an aluminum Specialized Secteur 64cm last year and put 4500 miles on it in 12 months. I love it. I just picked up carbon fiber Trek 6.2 Madone H2 64cm yesterday and will be riding it as soon as it gets light out. I'm 6'4, 68 years old and 215 lbs.


----------



## Bunyan

My Russian Ti frame is finished and I've been riding it for the last two weeks. I absolutely love it. 
The frame is a custom 64/65 built with oversized tubing and huge stays. 

I've got some Ti fever now and am thinking of having a HT 29er built up as well. 

View attachment 269526


View attachment 269527


----------



## Steingarten

Bunyan said:


> My Russian Ti frame is finished and I've been riding it for the last two weeks. I absolutely love it.
> The frame is a custom 64/65 built with oversized tubing and huge stays.
> 
> I've got some Ti fever now and am thinking of having a HT 29er built up as well.
> 
> View attachment 269526
> 
> 
> View attachment 269527


That's really bad-ass. Big time. What's the TT length? And how tall are you exactly?


----------



## Bunyan

Steingarten said:


> That's really bad-ass. Big time. What's the TT length? And how tall are you exactly?


Thanks, I think I got a really nice fitting bike here. I may upgrade the no name fork and bars down the road just for peace of mind but so far so good. 

I'm 6'6" and 285lbs. I have a longish torso with a 36" inseam. 

Here's the blue print of the build. 

View attachment 269670


----------



## Steingarten

Bunyan said:


> Thanks, I think I got a really nice fitting bike here. I may upgrade the no name fork and bars down the road just for peace of mind but so far so good.
> 
> I'm 6'6" and 285lbs. I have a longish torso with a 36" inseam.
> 
> Here's the blue print of the build.
> 
> View attachment 269670


Very cool, thanks. Did you do a fitting beforehand and then send the geo specifications to the Triton guys? Or do they do the fitting as well? Ti is a pretty interesting material, and if I'd need to go for custom, I guess Ti would be my choice too.


----------



## Bunyan

I actually had a buddy who's about the same size as me and test ride his bike. Also, Triton uses a bike cad fit program that pretty much gave us the same results. 

So you could just send him your measurements and he would be able to figure out the proper fit. 
I was more worried about the frame being noodely with my size and weight and he made me a stiff frame.


----------



## benroe1000

Wow guys, this is crazy. I'm 6'4" and ride have been riding 58cm bikes for a few years now. My last was a jamis ventura comp and I felt comfortable on it and my current is a fuji gran fondo and its good as well. Of course my bum is all up in the air. lol


----------



## Steingarten

benroe1000 said:


> Wow guys, this is crazy. I'm 6'4" and ride have been riding 58cm bikes for a few years now. My last was a jamis ventura comp and I felt comfortable on it and my current is a fuji gran fondo and its good as well. Of course my bum is all up in the air. lol


Whoa. 58 cm? Do you happen to have a picture of yourself on the bike? I'm just curious because I'm 6'6" and feel jammed when riding most 62 cm road bikes. 

Of course it's very much individual, and we all have different proportions. For me (with a relatively short 37" riding inseam for my height) it seems that even shorter seat tubes are more than fine, but due to my long arms the top tube is always the critical part. Anything shorter than 60 cm TT feels too short. And usually even with a 60-61 cm top tube I still need a 14 cm stem and a few centimetres saddle setback.


----------



## benroe1000

I don't have any pics of me on the bike. I shall work on this.


----------



## AndyMc2006

Im 6'4 250lbs and have a Moots Vamoots CR 62cm, I love the Ti feel but for the same $$ i could have got a custom Eriksen Ti ( started Moots and sold it) or a Carl Strong Ti, the bike doesnt quite fit right. I decided to put my focus on strengthning my core and losing some weight to see if that helps before cutting my losses and moving on.


----------



## jlp1976

I'm between 6'3"-6'4" and I ride a 63cm Cannondale CAAD 10. I really like the fact that the bars set up a little more than other bikes I've tried. My back doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## Tulok

Steingarten said:


> Whoa. 58 cm? Do you happen to have a picture of yourself on the bike? I'm just curious because I'm 6'6" and feel jammed when riding most 62 cm road bikes.
> 
> Of course it's very much individual, and we all have different proportions. For me (with a relatively short 37" riding inseam for my height) it seems that even shorter seat tubes are more than fine, but due to my long arms the top tube is always the critical part. Anything shorter than 60 cm TT feels too short. And usually even with a 60-61 cm top tube I still need a 14 cm stem and a few centimetres saddle setback.


I'm 6'3.5",
I ride 58cm cannondale 3.0, 56cm top tube. and 130mm stem. 
here's my measurements:
Inseam	37 in
Trunk	25.75 in
Forearm	15 in
Arm	26 in
Thigh	25.25 in
Lower Leg	22.75 in
Sternal Notch	61.5 in
Total Body Height	75.5 in

Seat in an inch too high in the pic!


----------



## Steingarten

Bunyan said:


> My Russian Ti frame is finished and I've been riding it for the last two weeks. I absolutely love it.
> The frame is a custom 64/65 built with oversized tubing and huge stays.
> 
> I've got some Ti fever now and am thinking of having a HT 29er built up as well.
> 
> View attachment 269526
> 
> 
> View attachment 269527


Hi Bunyan, how much did you pay for the Triton frame? And how much does it weigh? Thanks!


----------



## Bunyan

Steingarten said:


> Hi Bunyan, how much did you pay for the Triton frame? And how much does it weigh? Thanks!


The frame cost me roughly $1k shipped to my door. I believe the price went up a bit but still worth every bit. 

I'll have to look up the weight again but the whole bike comes in at 19.5 lbs. I could probably shave off a pound with lighter wheels but I had them built up stiff and strong for my size. 

Check out "From Russia with love" thread for a complete write up of the build.


----------



## kempenfeltkelly

6'8", 240lbs and riding custom bike from Spectrum.


----------



## willstylez

benroe1000 said:


> Wow guys, this is crazy. I'm 6'4" and ride have been riding 58cm bikes for a few years now. My last was a jamis ventura comp and I felt comfortable on it and my current is a fuji gran fondo and its good as well. Of course my bum is all up in the air. lol


Haha, I was thinking the same thing as I read though these pages, benroe1000. I'm 6'4" & 195lbs....currently ride a 2011 S-Works Tarmac in a 58cm. My bum is quite elevated too, but feels fine to me!


----------



## BruceBrown

willstylez said:


> Haha, I was thinking the same thing as I read though these pages, benroe1000. I'm 6'4" & 195lbs....currently ride a 2011 S-Works Tarmac in a 58cm. My bum is quite elevated too, but feels fine to me!


I'm in the hunt for a new road bike. I've more or less been "borrowing" my son's 58cm Specialized Allez and riding it since 2007. It's jacked up with a long stem with rise and my seat is slammed all the way back. Bike has always felt way too tiny for me at 6'4". 

Now I am serious about buying my own dedicated tall man's bike and this thread is encouraging - especially after I spent the weekend measuring, test riding and finding what is out there.

First test was on a Specialized Secteur Comp Apex 2012 61cm (on closeout at the LBS). Ran in to what is probably typical customer service for tall guys by a shop employee who meant well, but his 5'8"_ness_ probably has no idea what it feels like for us tall guys to be squeezed on too small of a bike. Although the 61cm Secteur felt better than my son's 58cm Allez - I said the stem is way too short for me at 110mm. It was a severe rise stem and there were a few spacers under it. I mentioned I thought the next size up - a 64cm - would probably be the ticket with 15mm more of HT length and a longer stem. Nope, he said, the 61cm (which is all they had in stock) looked to be perfect. Luckily, I didn't bite as I am very particular about my mountain bike fit, so I wanted to spend the weekend researching which is what led me to this thread. To be fair, the salesman did claim I looked to be a "tweener" by being between a 61cm and 64cm Specialized. Now that was solely based on him looking at me and finding out I was 6'4". No measurements were taken by him to confirm anything.

I went home and plugged in my numbers at the Zinn fit center and ran them for an aggressive road bike fit and a recreational road bike fit. By the way, using the Zinn fit calculator for mountain bikes - my builds on my Niners are just about spot on as to what he recommends, so I have to believe his road fit calculator is going to be in the ballpark as well.

Here's what the Zinn calculator says for me at 6'4" with my measurements...

Aggressive Road Fit...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8586978701/" title="ZinnAggressiveRoadFit by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8101/8586978701_4b52be1297.jpg" width="500" height="405" alt="ZinnAggressiveRoadFit"></a>

Relaxed Road Fit...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8588089972/" title="ZinnRelaxedRoadFit by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8588089972_b321f353b9.jpg" width="500" height="406" alt="ZinnRelaxedRoadFit"></a>

I see that the KHS Flite 747 bike that Zinn designed would meet my fit. Not sure I want 200mm cranks and a 25 pound steel frame road bike. Looks to be built for "big and tall" riders where I am just tall weighing currently around 184 pounds. There is a dealer here in town, but of course it would have to be ordered and he will only do that for a 50% deposit. 

I'm sure others are used to the scenario of no tall man's bikes being kept in stock for us to try. _C'est la vie..._

So I am back to looking at the Specialized bikes. Namely the 64cm Roubaix or the less expensive alloy frame version of that bike in the Secteur. I actually like the look of the disc brake equipped Secteur, but according to the LBS it only is available up to the 58cm size. The Specialized site lists it as coming in 61cm and 64cm, but the LBS computer doesn't have those 2 sizes. RATS!!!! The disc brakes would be better for the winter and off-season pavement training with all the sand, salt, dirt and muck I ride through here in the Midwest.

Anyway, just wanted to chime in that I am shopping and this thread with posts from a lot of riders that are 6'4" claiming the 64cm Specialized Roubaix and Secteur are the most comfortable bikes they've owned. I'll use that information to convince the LBS to order in a 64cm for me to try.


----------



## Zeet

If you want to go tall in carbon, then go Calfee Design custom. If you want to go tall and Ti, then go Spectrum.

If you just wanna a really nice tall steel frame that can really hold the mustard, then go either *SOMA ES *or *KHS Flite 747*


----------



## jr59

View attachment 277815


Zeet said:


> If you want to go tall in carbon, then go Calfee Design custom. If you want to go tall and Ti, then go Spectrum.
> 
> If you just wanna a really nice tall steel frame that can really hold the mustard, then go either *SOMA ES *or *KHS Flite 747*


Don't know about the KHS or Soma, but Spectrum for Ti or steel and calfee for carbon both are good bets!

63.5 seat tube


----------



## BruceBrown

Zeet said:


> If you want to go tall in carbon, then go Calfee Design custom. If you want to go tall and Ti, then go Spectrum.
> 
> If you just wanna a really nice tall steel frame that can really hold the mustard, then go either *SOMA ES *or *KHS Flite 747*


The Flite seems to be good for a rider that is heavier than I. But it's hard to argue with the price point of that bike.

The Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact comes in 64cm and would probably get me in at a price point equivalent to or less than just the frame/fork from Calfee looking at their pricing.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8591509854/" title="Roubaix Comp Compact by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8591509854_c4ce2f863e_z.jpg" width="553" height="433" alt="Roubaix Comp Compact"></a>


----------



## kempenfeltkelly

Have you looked at the Trek Madone series? They too have a 64cm frame with a geometry that is a bit different that Specialized.


----------



## BruceBrown

kempenfeltkelly said:


> Have you looked at the Trek Madone series? They too have a 64cm frame with a geometry that is a bit different that Specialized.


I did look at the Trek site to study what was available. The Madone 5.2 looked very similar component and size wise (and price) to the 64cm to the Red Fire Truck Roubaix I ordered (the only one left in the country in 64cm). Had they been out, I would have moved on to another brand. My LBS is a Specialized, Surly, Salsa, and Niner dealer. So I started with what they carried. 

I didn't really dig through all of the Madone models to see which were available in 64cm, but I know not all of them were. Many topped out at the 62cm. 

Regardless, the Roubaix should land here on Thursday.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

BruceBrown said:


> Regardless, the Roubaix should land here on Thursday.


Congrats on the Roubaix purchase, Bruce. Im glad this thread helped you out. Let us know how that big bike feels after some rides!

I just ordered a new Mountain Bike this week myself.


----------



## BruceBrown

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Congrats on the Roubaix purchase, Bruce. Im glad this thread helped you out. Let us know how that big bike feels after some rides!
> 
> I just ordered a new Mountain Bike this week myself.


Will do. I'll post up some pictures of the big bad boy - or "The Big Fire Trucker" as I am going to call it for the redness of it all. Snow is melting and temperatures are going to be in the 50's this 3 day weekend, so it will get some pavement time for sure!!!!

Gearhead - what mountain bike (and size) did you order?


----------



## clydeosaur

View attachment 278093


6'4 more torso & arms than legs. I'm on an older 61cm Cannondale. I could probably ride a 63 for the stretch, but for the height, I'm not showing a ton of seat post.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

BruceBrown said:


> Will do. I'll post up some pictures of the big bad boy - or "The Big Fire Trucker" as I am going to call it for the redness of it all. Snow is melting and temperatures are going to be in the 50's this 3 day weekend, so it will get some pavement time for sure!!!!
> 
> Gearhead - what mountain bike (and size) did you order?


It's been great weather here in Indiana so far. 

I ordered a 22" Salsa Spearfish. It's a bit larger than my current hard tail 29er according to the Geo charts, so hopefully it fits. Nobody carries one around here.


----------



## cda 455

clydeosaur said:


> View attachment 278093
> 
> 
> 6'4 more torso & arms than legs. I'm on an older 61cm Cannondale. I could probably ride a 63 for the stretch, but for the height, I'm not showing a ton of seat post.



Did you take that pic from a mirror or did C'Dale try a marketing stunt that didn't work  ?!



BTW; I'm the same as you: More torso than legs. My legs dictate a 56cm to 58cm frame for the standover and ST length but my torso needs a 59cm to 62cm frame. With a 61cm frame I would use a 90mm to 110mm stem. And that's using a seatpost with a 20* offset and the saddle placed all the way back.

I like the geometry of MTB frames because the largest stock frame has a 635mm effective TT vs a roadbike having just a 590mm effective TT.


----------



## clydeosaur

> Did you take that pic from a mirror or did C'Dale try a marketing stunt that didn't work ?!


Sorry, cheap use of a macbook/photobooth app CDA455.

I'm running a 120mm stem & 30mm offset on the seatpost.


----------



## BruceBrown

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> It's been great weather here in Indiana so far.
> 
> I ordered a 22" Salsa Spearfish. It's a bit larger than my current hard tail 29er according to the Geo charts, so hopefully it fits. Nobody carries one around here.


The Spearfish is a good bike. A lot of guys are running it here in Iowa. I would assume the XL with proper stem and not working with too short of a steerer tube will get you going just fine. 

I just picked up the 64cm Roubaix. Wow! Fits right out of the box just as this thread informed me so well about road bike sizing. I flipped the stem, added 2 bottle cages, and put on XTR Spds. Placing the bike next to my size XL 29"ers - suddenly the HUGE road bike looks normal and right. I'm going on a ride and will report back.

Edit: Shake down ride went great. Did about 90 minutes, played with seat height, and really enjoyed the ride. The bike is really supple over the rough stuff, yet will really fly immediately when you put the power down. It's stable and corners/maneuvers much better than the "forced fit" 58cm Allez I was riding (my son's bike). I really liked the wider handlebars (440mm), but could even see the 460mm wide bars that Zinn chose for the KHS Flite 747. 

Not having a road bike that has actually "fit" before, I've got some room to play around with the bar height, via spacers, which way the stem is flipped and even could see playing with some other stems. Feels great using the flats and in the hoods with the way it is pictured. Nice to have such a long headtube to play with for a change.

Thanks to all in the thread who spoke of their experience and what they have been through to get a bike that feels comfortable out of the box.


----------



## BruceBrown

2nd ride soon to be underway on this Roubaix.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I forgot to mention that out of the box and with the XTR spd pedals and 2 cages I had put on (not to mention the rear reflector!!!) - this big gun weighs 19.4 pounds. I can live with that. Compared to what the KHS Flite 747 I was contemplating, that's about 6 pounds less.

What are the stock weights of some of the other carbon bikes in size HUGE on this thread coming out to be? (Cannondale, Madone, Storck, etc...)


----------



## bballr4567

Lots of great info in here. I'll be using it for sure when I upgrade next time. Im 6'4" (barefoot) but Im pretty regular with a 36" inseam and shortish arms (25") and torso for my size. My brother who is just an inch taller than me has a wingspan that is 8" larger. Im riding a 58cm Secteur and at fits me quite well. I could use a longer stem but I havent had any real issues when riding it up to 40 miles. I'd likely get the 61 next time but a 63/64 felt like it was HUGE to me. 

I also ride a 21" Hardrock and it fits pretty well. I've been on a few 23" bikes and they felt a little large. A 22" would probably be perfect on a MTB.


----------



## cda 455

BruceBrown said:


> The Spearfish is a good bike. A lot of guys are running it here in Iowa. I would assume the XL with proper stem and not working with too short of a steerer tube will get you going just fine.
> 
> I just picked up the 64cm Roubaix. Wow! Fits right out of the box just as this thread informed me so well about road bike sizing. I flipped the stem, added 2 bottle cages, and put on XTR Spds. Placing the bike next to my size XL 29"ers - suddenly the HUGE road bike looks normal and right. I'm going on a ride and will report back.
> 
> Edit: Shake down ride went great. Did about 90 minutes, played with seat height, and really enjoyed the ride. The bike is really supple over the rough stuff, yet will really fly immediately when you put the power down. It's stable and corners/maneuvers much better than the "forced fit" 58cm Allez I was riding (my son's bike). I really liked the wider handlebars (440mm), but could even see the 460mm wide bars that Zinn chose for the KHS Flite 747.
> 
> Not having a road bike that has actually "fit" before, I've got some room to play around with the bar height, via spacers, which way the stem is flipped and even could see playing with some other stems. Feels great using the flats and in the hoods with the way it is pictured. Nice to have such a long headtube to play with for a change.
> 
> Thanks to all in the thread who spoke of their experience and what they have been through to get a bike that feels comfortable out of the box.


Nice bike!


But you need to get rid of that dork disc  .

BTW; What's the measurement on the HT? That sucker looks to be about 250+mm  !


----------



## BruceBrown

cda 455 said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> 
> But you need to get rid of that dork disc  .
> 
> BTW; What's the measurement on the HT? That sucker looks to be about 250+mm  !


Dork disc and reflector will be coming off - not too worry. :thumbsup: My saddle bag from Topeak has a nice reflector strip, so I'm covered there. I didn't even notice the dork disc until today's ride as I was out there for 4 hours in the howling wind out of the north.

The HT is 260mm on the 64cm Roubaix, 245mm on the 61cm. All the Roubaix/Secteur head tubes are 10-15mm longer than in the more "race" oriented Tarmac/Allez frames.

Still not as impressive of a head tube that can be done in a custom frame build. My favorite remains the work Quiring did on a guy's Ti 29"er frame in this thread. That's a tall man's head tube for sure!!!

Is anyone inQUIRING about a new bike? I know I did.

Here's an example of Quiring's custom roadie frame work and a long head tube.

BB


----------



## BruceBrown

For those who may view this thread at some point in the future, I'm adding a little chart that I viewed for the 6'3" - 6'4.5" crowd.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8685279019/" title="RoadBikeFrameSizing by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8394/8685279019_043247e54e_o.jpg" width="994" height="75" alt="RoadBikeFrameSizing"></a>

The chart can be downloaded from the link above and it is sort of a starting point and lists the range of frames based on one's height and inseam to get a starting point. Obviously, arm length, leg length, torso length and preferred fit (more upright or more stretched out) all play into it, but the chart gives a good starting point as a reference.

I'm fortunate enough to have nailed it with the 64cm Roubaix as I have never had a bike fit me so well before. Even though the chart says for my height, the center of the starting point was a 61-62cm frame which is what the LBS recommended as well - it just felt too small. I'm glad I went the next size up as the chart and LBS didn't match my preference and fit.


----------



## Cuandoman

I'm really just getting into riding for fitness. I usually run, but want a change of pace. I'm having a hard time locating a bike that might not deter me from riding. 

Height: 6'8"
Weight: 180 lbs
Bike inseam (to floor): 990 cm
Sternum to floor 1666 mm
Arm length: 635 mm
Fit Calculator Road

What options do I have under 1k? I'm mainly after a frame to build up if I do take to cycling.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Cuandoman said:


> I'm really just getting into riding for fitness. I usually run, but want a change of pace. I'm having a hard time locating a bike that might not deter me from riding.
> 
> Height: 6'8"
> Weight: 180 lbs
> Bike inseam (to floor): 990 cm
> Sternum to floor 1666 mm
> Arm length: 635 mm
> Fit Calculator Road
> 
> What options do I have under 1k? I'm mainly after a frame to build up if I do take to cycling.


Did you check out the Gunnar frames? They offer up to a 68cm (279mm Head Tube!) and have several different designs. You could shoot them an email or call them for sizing help.

http://gunnarbikes.com/site/bikes/sport/

Other option is to go custom like Bunyan did with his custom Ti frame from Triton. It'll come in close to your budget.


----------



## Cuandoman

Was hoping to have a complete bike for less than that 1k (actually less). The stock frame prices on Gunnar are 900+. I can only imagine a Triton. 

This is in opposition to the bike I'm looking to buy for my wife, a 500-600 dollar fitness bike with the option of upgrades later. No, it won't be spectacular, but it will fit properly and can be modified later.

Let me make an analogy. If the only guitar available to me when I showed interest were American Stratocasters, I would likely have never even started to play. Why waste over $1000 on something I might not stick to? Instead, my first guitar was a cheap Indonesian Squire Strat for ~$100. I did stick to guitar, so later I made the upgrade to a better guitar and amp. 

As swell as cycling is, it's looking more and more like the pool is the better option for cost conscience tall guys.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Cuandoman said:


> Was hoping to have a complete bike for less than that 1k (actually less). The stock frame prices on Gunnar are 900+. I can only imagine a Triton.
> 
> This is in opposition to the bike I'm looking to buy for my wife, a 500-600 dollar fitness bike with the option of upgrades later. No, it won't be spectacular, but it will fit properly and can be modified later.
> 
> Let me make an analogy. If the only guitar available to me when I showed interest were American Stratocasters, I would likely have never even started to play. Why waste over $1000 on something I might not stick to? Instead, my first guitar was a cheap Indonesian Squire Strat for ~$100. I did stick to guitar, so later I made the upgrade to a better guitar and amp.
> 
> As swell as cycling is, it's looking more and more like the pool is the better option for cost conscience tall guys.


Sorry Cuando, I must've misunderstood your budget when you said you'd like to keep it under $1,000 and wanted to start with a frame. 

There aren't too many options for us big guys when it comes to huge frames and under 1k. I'm on a 64cm Motobecane Super Strada which is a $900 complete bike with full SRAM Apex (equal to Shimano 105). I wear a 36" inseam and measure around 990mm cycling inseam with shoes. I'd say it would probably work for you but do some fit comparisons. 


They are sold out of the 64cm but possibly getting more in this month.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/super_strada_xii.htm


Other option is the 64cm Vent Noir for $799 with Shimano Tiagra/105 Mix. Has a lower end crank and brakes, but still a decent starter bike.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/ventnoir_xii.htm


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

My 6'6" self and the Super Strada on a 50 mile ride a few weeks ago. I did a 70 mile ride the next weekend at an 18mph average. Could've done better but we got in with a slow group. The bike is very comfortable for me. Cycling is a great fitness sport and much more exhilarating than swimming laps!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

View attachment 280154

A cold weather ride to Crown Hill Cemetery in Indy. My gf in these photos is 5'10"


Shot of my reach and pedal extension on the bike.


----------



## typevii

My experiences echo many of the above. I’m 6’5 or so and about 200lbs in riding gear, height is all in the legs for me. I was very close to going with a 64cm specialized, but ran into the problem that they sell them all very early in the year ( I was looking for one in about July). I just could not find one, in fact I was told they had all gone, so would have had to wait until the next years models became available. Plus, like any big framed bicycle it would have been a special order, and I was not willing to wait six months, or drop over 3000 dollars on a bicycle I had never actually ridden. Then there is the length of the cranks. The more I thought about it the more I realized it made no sense to be limited to 175mm cranks, longer cranks (200mm) just seemed to make sense for a taller/longer legged rider. So that really left custom build or a KHS 747. Custom build I had always promised myself, but just getting back into road riding I wasn’t sure I could justify it. So I went with a KHS 747. It was special order and bought without ever actually riding one, but I felt confident with Zinn behind the design it would be a good fit and ride well. I was not wrong.

Out the box the 747 is heavy but it is built strong. Rides just fine as it is, but is somewhat ‘overbuilt’. Depending on your needs you can easily loose a few pounds from the overall weight (if you want to, this bike is built to handle big _and_ heavy riders, so not everyone will want to start swapping in lightweight parts, I did as I am not very heavy). The forks and wheels are easy, and there are good lighter and strong parts available (wheels, I use a Campag Zonda wheelset. Forks, Enve 2.0, 350mm steerer and light). After that, the usual seat post, saddle, bars etc can trim off more weight easily.

At the end of the day this will never be a 15lb bicycle. It is a big, strong steel frame, and those 200mm cranks, whilst awesome, must weigh a fair amount. Anyway I wouldn't swap them, they were the main reason I went with the KHS747.

Mine is now about 20lbs with pedals and bottle cages, not bad for a very large steel framed bicycle. Oh and even with what I have done to mine I figure it has still cost me half the amount of a custom built bicycle of similar spec. Fits me and rides very well. 

I highly recommend the KHS747, it is just fine as it comes, but a few upgrades can make this into an even better bike very easily.

Just for fun, and I am no photoshop wiz, so the pictures are a little off, comparison between specialized roubaix and KHS 747.

View attachment 281716


----------



## BruceBrown

typevii said:


> Just for fun, and I am no photoshop wiz, so the pictures are a little off, comparison between specialized roubaix and KHS 747.
> 
> View attachment 281716


Looks great and that weight is sweet. The 64cm Roubaix pictured weighs about 19.5, so 20 for the steel frame and lighter components have you sitting pretty for a size HUGE. 

How do those long cranks feel?


----------



## typevii

The long cranks are great. I really like them and they feel completely natural. In fact the only problem with long cranks is that now my ‘normal’ cranks on my mountain bikes feel very small and odd, almost like riding a child’s bike.

It is a real shame that more tall people don’t/can’t try longer cranks. Being taller means you spend your whole life living in a world built for the average height person. You get used to things being too small, or too low, or not quite fitting right. If you want something to fit you have to usually pay more for it. Of course it is not that easy to try longer cranks as most manufacturers just make the standard frames bigger, and don’t raise the bottom bracket to accommodate longer cranks on the large frames.

Maybe one day another manufacturer will be as daring as KHS and release a true tall persons bike (like the KHS747) rather than just a bigger framed standard bike.


----------



## BruceBrown

typevii said:


> The long cranks are great. I really like them and they feel completely natural. In fact the only problem with long cranks is that now my ‘normal’ cranks on my mountain bikes feel very small and odd, almost like riding a child’s bike.
> 
> It is a real shame that more tall people don’t/can’t try longer cranks. Being taller means you spend your whole life living in a world built for the average height person. You get used to things being too small, or too low, or not quite fitting right. If you want something to fit you have to usually pay more for it. Of course it is not that easy to try longer cranks as most manufacturers just make the standard frames bigger, and don’t raise the bottom bracket to accommodate longer cranks on the large frames.
> 
> Maybe one day another manufacturer will be as daring as KHS and release a true tall persons bike (like the KHS747) rather than just a bigger framed standard bike.


Glad they feel good. I did demo some 195mm's once (the size the Zinn fit calculator recommends for my legs) and they were uncanny in terms of leverage going up the hill. Of course, I did a demo on a bike with a "normal height" BB, so it was a bit odd in that regard.

I do use 180mm's on all my mountain bikes. The Zinn fit calculator recommends 189mm for my mountain bike, so I'm not that far off from the ideal. 

The Zinn fit calculator does recommend 195mm cranks for my road bike, so the Flite 747 would have been a tad bit too long for me. But I could have purchased the 195mms from Zinn and put them on the Flite 747. I could probably get away with 180mm's on my Roubaix, but for now I'm fine. I would fear going any longer than that on a frame not designed for it would have me lacking cornering clearance and increase my odds of going down in a corner.


----------



## c.rod

mark4501 said:


> I'm 6'4" and ride a 66cm Gunnar Sport - steel frame. yes, it's got a giant headtube. the bike is very comfortable. just got it in August. should have gotten this years ago. too many years riding 62cm frames thinking they fit, when they didn't


OMG!! that headtube is hiliarious!! lmao.it looks like a set of ape hangers on a harley! im 6'3" normal proportions and fit the 61/62cm bikes. just asking, is your flexibility really limited or not good?


----------



## BruceBrown

c.rod said:


> OMG!! that headtube is hiliarious!! lmao.it looks like a set of ape hangers on a harley! im 6'3" normal proportions and fit the 61/62cm bikes. just asking, is your flexibility really limited or not good?


There is a difference between 6'3" and 6'4". One sits on the bench, the other is in the starting 5.

In other words - you're short.

I can't speak for the Gunnar custom owner, but I am his height and have a very similar fit on my Roubaix (64cm) which has a HT that is actually 2mm longer than the Gunnar pictured (258mm for the Gunnar - 260mm for the Roubaix).

One can _force_ a 61/62cm frame to work at the height of 6'4" with spacers, stem with rise, etc..., but the TT will be a tad short and the stem as well. I really tried to fit on the Specialized 61cm frame (could have had a killer deal on the prior year's model). TT and stem were a combined 25mm too short for me. It just didn't feel right and at age 51 was tired of trying to fit on things too dang small. Size XL 29"er mountain bikes are just barely big enough for me. 

In terms of flexibility - tis true that not everyone is as flexible as another. It's pretty typical for taller folks (especially as they age the battle to remain flexible is daily) to not be as flexible. The bike industry is doing well providing more relaxed fit frames (over the tea kettle in the air, spout down low pro race position). Great for racing if one can enjoy the backside high/hands low saddle to bar drop old school position, but who's racing on a road bike? Probably not most of us at our height & weight. But we are enjoying getting tons of miles in out on the road. If I want old school position, I simply move my hands down to the drops and presto.

The generous length headtubes help in this more relaxed position as well as help in stabilizing the frame by adding stiffness with the headtube/fork purpose built for a taller rider. I could get the 61cm frame to "shimmy" up front in my demo ride. Not so with the 64cm frame thanks to the beefed up front end. And with spacers, stem flip/flop - I can get as low as possible if need be, but also can enjoy a bit more of a relaxed position for endurance riding.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

BruceBrown said:


> There is a difference between 6'3" and 6'4". One sits on the bench, the other is in the starting 5.
> 
> In other words - you're short.


You're short too. According to most measuring systems, my bike is a 67. Actually, it is about 63/63, center to center.


----------



## BruceBrown

My Own Private Idaho said:


> You're short too. According to most measuring systems, my bike is a 67. Actually, it is about 63/63, center to center.


Indeed I am compared to you if you are on a 67cm frame. You must be in the 6'6" - 6'8" range (I've got 2 brothers in that range who would have no issues calling me short). What length of crankarms do you use on that bike?

Mine came with 175mm's, but there actually is room for 195mm's. I reverse engineered the crank shorterners I have for the tandem when the kids were small and tried out the Roubaix with 194mm cranks this moring since I have the day off. Felt pretty darn good, but the investment for the Zinn cranks, new rings (don't think the Ultegra rings would fit on the Zinn) has me sort of saying "meh" - especially after reading all the research about crank arm length. It would be cheaper to just buy the Flite 747 for me than go through an expensive crank upgrade, but I always leave my options open. In the meantime, the 175mm's are serving me well. 

The white handlebar tape on the other hand is not.... 

View attachment 282137


----------



## Token

BruceBrown said:


> tried out the Roubaix with 194mm cranks this moring since I have the day off. Felt pretty darn good, but the investment for the Zinn cranks, new rings (don't think the Ultegra rings would fit on the Zinn) has me sort of saying "meh" - especially after reading all the research about crank arm length. It would be cheaper to just buy the Flite 747 for me than go through an expensive crank upgrade, but I always leave my options open. In the meantime, the 175mm's are serving me well.
> 
> The white handlebar tape on the other hand is not....


Thanks for the update Bruce. I have been following this thread, which I found through google, and have just joined the forum to add my input. 

I think longer cranks are quite beneficial. I am 6'7", with a 37" inseam. I have 200mm cranks and I think its night and day. The trick is, I think the research on them is flawed because it takes months to retrain your legs in order to get maximal benefit from the longer cranks. It is essentially a bio-mechanical argument. We all know from Physics 101 that a longer lever arm rotating at the same speed will produce more power. (F.d=work, work*time=power) However, your not going to be able to spin the cranks very fast, or push very hard on them your first day with them. It is going to take entirely new muscles to move the leg through deeper bends (muscles which shorter guys have been using for years). The bulk of my pedaling effort is now in my butt, hamstrings, and outer thighs. Before, with shorter cranks, it was all in my inner thighs. Thats three times more muscles I am now using, not to mention the hamstrings and butt are more powerful muscles. Long story short, I totally cream other riders in short climbs. Its the difference between a naturally aspirated V8 and a turbo 4 banger. They might make comprable power, but the V8 is much more fun as it is a torque monster. I am still working to enhance my fast pedaling skill, so that I can actually make more power now that I have enhanced torque. 

Oh and... IRD sells what they call "super long cranks" in 200mm. They are only $120. However, they require square taper bottom bracket, so, you'll need to also get one of those and I am not sure if they make them to fit the carbon fibre bikes. If you can find the right bottom bracket, you could do the conversion for something like 300. Definitely worth a shot. The longer cranks will give you less pedal clearance, but I think you'll be okay if you dont pedal through corners. I have the 200mm cranks on a frame with a 70mm bottom bracket drop and it is fine for my pedaling style.


----------



## BruceBrown

Token said:


> I think longer cranks are quite beneficial. I am 6'7", with a 37" inseam. I have 200mm cranks and I think its night and day.
> 
> Oh and... IRD sells what they call "super long cranks" in 200mm. They are only $120. However, they require square taper bottom bracket, so, you'll need to also get one of those and I am not sure if they make them to fit the carbon fibre bikes. If you can find the right bottom bracket, you could do the conversion for something like 300. Definitely worth a shot. The longer cranks will give you less pedal clearance, but I think you'll be okay if you dont pedal through corners. I have the 200mm cranks on a frame with a 70mm bottom bracket drop and it is fine for my pedaling style.


Sounds like you really like your long cranks and have adjusted well to them.

Looks like the IRD's are only in triple at the longer lengths. Maybe I'll give longer cranks a shot on a road bike at some point in the future (I do use 180's on all my mountain bikes), but probably not this season.


----------



## BruceBrown

View attachment 284970


I rode the Roubaix last week on RAGBRAI #41. The bike felt great, handled the rough pavement sections (including all the rumbles), and really was in its element for the 407 mile trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

BruceBrown said:


> View attachment 284970
> 
> 
> I rode the Roubaix last week on RAGBRAI #41. The bike felt great, handled the rough pavement sections (including all the rumbles), and really was in its element for the 407 mile trip.:thumbsup:


Good to hear you're enjoying the new bike, Bruce... definitely nice to have a propper fitting bike for a long ride like that. We just got back for a week long tour around Lake Ontario. My Motobecane did great, no issues at all. Well, I did find out that my bike is the first to hit low clearance signs on top of a E-250 van. No damage besides some scratches to my Sigma ROX (polished with toothpaste and its fine now).


----------



## BruceBrown

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Well, I did find out that my bike is the first to hit low clearance signs on top of a E-250 van. No damage besides some scratches to my Sigma ROX (polished with toothpaste and its fine now).


Now that's a good excuse for a hitch mounted rack!!!:thumbsup: 

I won't even tell you about the time my wife drove into an underground parking garage years ago forgetting there were bikes on top of the car....:mad2:


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

BruceBrown said:


> Now that's a good excuse for a hitch mounted rack!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I won't even tell you about the time my wife drove into an underground parking garage years ago forgetting there were bikes on top of the car....:mad2:


No kidding, I try to avoid roof racks for that reason. The incident happened on the tour van in a hotel parking garage in niagra falls. It holds 12 bikes on top and 3 in a hitch rack. Everyone in the van cringed when we herd the racket on top. Luckily it was a sign warning of the low clearance.


----------



## Triton Bikes

Daniel, our 6'8" (203cm) customer from Australia got this roadie bike built up a couple of weeks ago.
The ETT is 683mm and seat tube C-T is 708mm.
Daniel has long legs and has had the custom fitting done locally.
I was pretty shocked when I saw the intended geo. I asked him like three times to confirm it before we would make the construction drawings and build the frame.

Daniel should send me better photos soon and I can share them here if that's fine with admins (I had a thread on Triton Bikes back in the days that was deleted, but I still have a thread at MTBR for like 3 years).

Dmitry



Frame before shipping to Australia










The beast.
6.9kg only though.
200mm cranks too










Oversize seatstays










Huge 257mm headtube to support tapered forks (44mm standard)


----------



## BruceBrown

Dmitry, nice looking bike!!!!

Thumbs up for tall riders and options....


----------



## Bigfred*

Lots of LIKE for the Triton. It's huge, but, somehow still manages to look reasonably well proportioned. It's got most the right parts in my book: C2s, Thomson cockpit, etc. Are the cranks 3pc Zinn/High Sierra? Or, is there another manufacturer that I may not have heard of?


----------



## Bigfred*

I don't remember posting my ride here. So, here it is:


----------



## 4slomo

*Eisentraut Limited Touring*

Here is my 65cm faithful companion, since 1975! 









Unfortunately, now I have to sell it to make room for the new bike I recently fell in love with.


----------

